# Rosary Beads



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where can I buy Rosary beads in Cairo? Can I buy them? Is there such a thing as a "holy" shop?

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

You can find them for sale at Catholic churches, along with Christian house decor, books, and so on.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> You can find them for sale at Catholic churches, along with Christian house decor, books, and so on.




I have never noticed them in St Joseph's and that is why I asked perhaps I should wear my specs more often


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

You won't find them for sale in the church, but most often (at least from what I've seen) there's a little shop on the church grounds.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> You won't find them for sale in the church, but most often (at least from what I've seen) there's a little shop on the church grounds.




Here in Cairo? I have always gone to "holy" shops in other countries but as I said I haven't seen any here but people must buy from somewhere.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I found these stores at the churches I attended in Alexandria and Aswan. I can't imagine it's any different at churches in Cairo. It was always to be found in a little shop on the church grounds. Books, art, Rosary beads, jewelry, and so on, open Sunday evenings before service.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I found these stores at the churches I attended in Alexandria and Aswan. I can't imagine it's any different at churches in Cairo. It was always to be found in a little shop on the church grounds. Books, art, Rosary beads, jewelry, and so on, open Sunday evenings before service.


Where's DeadGuy.....he would know the answer.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Where's DeadGuy.....he would know the answer.




DG is not Catholic lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> DG is not Catholic lol


Don't have to be a Catholic to know where to find that 

expatagogo's suggestion sounds like your best option though, almost all churches in here got a "Book store" which basically sells everything!

If you really need it then perhaps visiting a nearby monastery would be a good idea, the "Book stores" in monasteries are kinda "bigger" and got more items to sell!

Just make sure you pick the "right" monastery to visit if you're going to, things are a bit "unstable" now and you might find it closed after you go all the way there.............


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I got my rosary beads from the Urban Hero range looks nice with my tight black silk shirt and tan


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I got my rosary beads from the Urban Hero range looks nice with my tight black silk shirt and tan


I will treat that post with the contempt that it deserves......rosary beads are not items of jewellery


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where can I buy Rosary beads in Cairo? Can I buy them? Is there such a thing as a "holy" shop?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


Any Coptic church will have them as well as the catholic churches. They all have stores of their own


----------

